# mobile web



## maxim (May 31, 2013)

I am wondering how many use mobile view on websites, or anyone shop on they mobiles ?
Basically i want to know should i make a mobile website in my store ?? :O


----------



## Von blewitt (May 31, 2013)

maxim said:


> I am wondering how many use mobile view on websites, or anyone shop on they mobiles ?
> Basically i want to know should i make a mobile website in my store ?? :O


I always use my iPhone for browsing/ shopping
I just go "skip to main site"


----------



## maxim (May 31, 2013)

yes i do the same  thats why i wonder if it will be any help to make proper mobile view ?


----------



## Patatas Bravas (May 31, 2013)

I only use my desktop


----------



## eaglerock (May 31, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> I always use my iPhone for browsing/ shopping
> I just go "skip to main site"



+1 i do the same


----------



## El Pescador (May 31, 2013)

I access the site via iPad and Android phone.


----------



## scotchef38 (May 31, 2013)

I have had no issues viewing on mobile or tablet but I could not order goods as it did not display correctly - maybe that is the difference?


----------



## Zwiefel (May 31, 2013)

about 50/50 for me...depends on how well designed the mobile site is and which functionality it's missing.


----------



## bathonuk (May 31, 2013)

I am mostly on my mobile. Your previous version of your web site didn't work properly but the new one is awesome. I hate mobile versions of websites. Don't do that.


----------



## bkultra (May 31, 2013)

I mainly surf/shop from my iPad or phone, but I always choose to view the full/desktop site.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 1, 2013)

How do you guys shop on those little ass things? Does iphone come with a magnifying lens?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 1, 2013)

I would prefer a good functioning mobile version for when I am at work and you release something good, I gotta be able to grab it quick before it's gone. Too much fussing and my steaks might over cook.


----------

